# A little on the job adc work.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Built a cabin last year and this summer we are building a couple more for the home owner. Somebody had left a door open on the cabin we built last summer and this little critter had gotten in and was making a mess of the place. My boss knowing that I was a trapper gave me the task of catching the little mess maker. I set the trap and baited it with some corn chips left over from lunch. And he was waiting for me this morning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Wayne ! Are you gonna skin that out ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol, Don, I took him outside and turned him loose.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I would have thought you would have wrapped him in a slice of bacon.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know about you fellas--- take'in after Skip trap'in those dangerous critters with those big traps.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You can expect more trapping work to come your way now. Mice work!....... I mean NICE work!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I don't know about you fellas--- take'in after Skip trap'in those dangerous critters with those big traps.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


 Cat if you look closely its actually a shopping cart turned upside down - notice the castor wheel mounts HA !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... you have some big mice up there.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

At least you got him! Better than sitting in wait blasting the place up with a .22! I don't remember if that was a true story, or from a movie. lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Cover me, I'm going in......True story, only he used the shot gun! Seriously, the plumber said, "There's a wet tom cat carcass under yer mobile home." Tom cats, water lines, and shotguns don't mix. But I don't think he needed the third round finisher. :gunshooting: :tinykitball:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work on the critter Wayne...............


----------

